
Show HN: Light Bootstrap Dashboard - axelut
http://demos.creative-tim.com/light-bootstrap-dashboard
======
axelut
If you have any feedback, ideas or suggestions please write them here, so we
will implement them in future updates.

~~~
joshcrowder
This looks really nice and the CSS is actually pretty good!

Did you write the css by hand, or did you use a preprocessor? I downloaded the
code and can only see the css files.

Also you should put this on Github so others can help out with it :)

~~~
Kiro
> CSS is actually pretty good

Not saying it isn't but how do you measure this?

~~~
salusinarduis
He said "the CSS is actually pretty good" referencing the dashboard as having
been well made within the confines of the CSS language. He never said CSS
itself was good ;)

~~~
Kiro
Yes, that's what I'm asking about. How do you tell if a site's CSS is good or
not? Looked like any other CSS to me but obviously it's not since it was
commented on specifically.

------
bluetidepro
You should add this to GitHub and open source it so others can help contribute
and build this out for you! :D

None the less, awesome work! Really beautiful dashboard.

~~~
axelut
That makes sense, we will add it also on github.

~~~
why-el
It already looks fantastic. I'd version the releases so that people can pick
any they want. I'll probably almost always stick to this one because you made
it very simple yet feature rich.

------
gigiprostul
Just saw it on reddit
([https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/3jyyye/light_bootst...](https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/3jyyye/light_bootstrap_dashboard_an_useful_freebie_for/)),
looks good!

------
jasimq
I'm no UI expert, but the colors seem too bright for a dashboard, which
usually people stare at for a good amount of time

~~~
axelut
Very good point, we will think about it, there will be also an option to
reduce the brightness of the colors.

------
vblord
This is a great dashboard tool. Thanks for making it. I think I may use it in
the future.

Since you asked for ideas... I have one. It would be great if there was
section that allowed the user to customize their dashboard view with a drag
and drop page editor. Maybe they could select a template for the layout of the
widgets on their homepage. Then they could move around the widgets to
different sections in the template. They could drag other ones on to the
template if they wanted a different report to show on their dashboard. Kinda
like what the wordpress page builder does.
[http://antonibotev.com/themes/roki/wp-
content/uploads/2013/0...](http://antonibotev.com/themes/roki/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/page-builder.jpg)

~~~
axelut
That sounds good, we will test the HTML5 Drag & Drop feature to see how far we
can go with it.

------
axelut
After so many requests we created the Github repo is here:
[https://github.com/timcreative/light-bootstrap-
dashboard](https://github.com/timcreative/light-bootstrap-dashboard)

We are still working on the SASS version to be in stable mode and push it.

------
kzhahou
Looks very nice. I'd shrink the left-right margins and padding on mobile,
though. About 25% of horizontal real estate is lost, which could be used for
more detail in the content.

~~~
axelut
Good point! We will shrink them

------
simook
Awesome work, but what about a source repository?

------
p0la
I didn't look at the code yet but the demo look great.

It would be really cool if there could be some sort of integration with a
drageable widgets lib, a la [http://gridster.net/](http://gridster.net/).

~~~
axelut
Wow! That is cool, it will definitely be a feature, we saw that there were
many requests for this kind of drag & drop items.

------
natewevans
Nicely done! Looking forward to checking it out on github :)

------
concise_unicorn
Awesome stuff!

Here's a pet peeve of mine though: why isn't the entire surface area of the
tasks clickable? I'm horrible at precisely targeting checkboxes.

~~~
vblord
Yes, I agree. When you click the text next to the checkbox, the checkbox
should toggle.

------
random_rr
This looks really nice! I've been looking for an easily implemented Bootstrap-
based dashboard for my small business. This is terrific!

------
sambenson
I'll second the Github comment - I've got a couple of ideas for tweaks, etc
I'd like to suggest.

~~~
axelut
Curious of your ideas, the github is here:
[https://github.com/timcreative/light-bootstrap-
dashboard](https://github.com/timcreative/light-bootstrap-dashboard) :-)

------
skamoen
Looking really good, and I was just looking for something like this. Thanks
for sharing!

~~~
axelut
Thank you!

------
rezacks
Looks great, nice job!

~~~
axelut
Thanks!

